# When you were a kid tv shows you miss.



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Sky King
My Friend Flicka
Fury
Red Skelton Show
Ed Sullivan
Bewitched
Johnny Quest show
Beanie and Cecil
Warner Bros Cartoons


----------



## kcvet (May 19, 2014)

they still run some. the rifleman, one of my favs runs sat morn plus westerns all day


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Wagon Train
Rin Tin Tin
That dolphin show..can't remember the name of it.
That diving show..can't remember the name of that one either.....Aiyyy!!!


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2014)

When I was a kid,  TV ??  It was in its infancy.  They weren't available to the public.


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2014)

Kukla, Fran and Ollie, Roy Rogers. Hopalong Cassidy, Howdy Doody.

Kaya, I think you mean Flipper and not sure about the other one.


----------



## kcvet (May 19, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Wagon Train
> Rin Tin Tin
> That dolphin show..can't remember the name of it.
> That diving show..can't remember the name of that one either.....Aiyyy!!!



flipper and sea hunt


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Yes!! Flipper and Sea Hunt!!

I was usually on my bike on weekends, but on the rare times I was home...those were the shows I enjoyed.


----------



## kcvet (May 19, 2014)

*Best '50s TV Shows*


http://www.aoltv.com/2009/10/27/best-50s-tv-shows/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 19, 2014)

When I was a kid, Sky King was on the radio. There was no TV. Well, there was, but it's not like it was available to ordinary folks in tiny towns. The closest TV station before I was in high school was 300 miles away. About the time I started high school, there was one 110 miles away, but even that "close" there was no cable then so when we were able to watch anything it was mostly snow or a test pattern.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2014)

Little Rascals, Captain Kangaroo, Abbott and Costello, Life of Riley, My Little Margie, I Married Joan, Topper, etc.


----------



## Kaya (May 19, 2014)

Loretta Young show.


----------



## Justme (May 20, 2014)

I don't think I miss any of the programmes I watched as a child. We had a TV from 1954, which was upgraded periodically. I have seen repeats of the things I liked then, and can't see why I found them so fascinating.


----------



## GDAD (May 20, 2014)

Bonanza, Laramie, Humphrey bear, Hey Hey it's Saturday, Skippy(the bush kangaroo), Robin Hood, there is a couple of Australian shows.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 20, 2014)

When I was a kid there were no tv stations here. I was 12 I think when we first got one part time channel.


----------



## Spirit22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Casper
Yogi Bear
The Flintstones
Mr Ed
Heckel & Jeckel
Engineer Bill
The Mickey Mouse Club
The Munsters
....I'm sure there are a lot more I just can't think of right now!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah!! I loved Heckel and Jeckel!!


----------



## meg (Jun 5, 2014)

We didn't get a tv until I was about 16 so didn't watch any childrens shows.    :upset:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2014)

No TV in Australia when I was a kid. We had serials on the radio and went to the pictures (movies to Americans) just about every Saturday.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 5, 2014)

Popeye
Yogi Bear
Tom Cat
Johnny Quest
Batman
Mickey Mouse (B/W)
Felix the Cat
Flash Gordon
The Flinstones
Mr. Magoo
Casper
Little Rascals
The Monkeys
Ultraman
Godzilla
The 3 Stooges


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Sky King
> My Friend Flicka
> Fury
> Red Skelton Show
> ...



Oh I loved Bewitched.  I can actually twitch my nose like she does (my only talent).


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 5, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When I was a kid, Sky King was on the radio. There was no TV. Well, there was, but it's not like it was available to ordinary folks in tiny towns. The closest TV station before I was in high school was 300 miles away. About the time I started high school, there was one 110 miles away, but even that "close" there was no cable then so when we were able to watch anything it was mostly snow or a test pattern.



I actually remember listening to the radio a lot more than watching TV!


----------



## marinaio (Jun 5, 2014)

Most of the time the only thing showing was the test pattern, a Shawmut Indian I think; programming was only available a few hours a day.  I don't remember when the concept of children's programming started since I spent most of my time outside until dark; my earliest memories are of a few cartoons and westerns on Saturday mornings.  Since I was not allowed to mess with the TV I was restricted to my parents selections which were evening variety shows.  A few years later I was one of those who grew up with Annette on the Mickey Mouse Club and into my teens it was American Bandstand.


----------



## Skyking (May 3, 2015)

Some of my favorites can be seen today, some can't 

The Wonderful World of Disney, 
WGN Chicago's Family Classics (with Frazier Thomas)
77 Sunset Strip, Perry Mason, Magnum PI 
Laugh In, The Carol Burnett Show, The Dick Van Dyke Show, Mc Hale's Navy, 
The Twilight Zone, Thriller, The Outer Limits,


----------



## jujube (May 3, 2015)

Does anyone remember the program "Rinky-Dink"?  You sent away for a piece of transparent plastic that you stuck on the screen and some special markers.  Then you traced the shape of an animal's face they showed on tv.  The lines went away and all you had was your rendition of the animal and a mouth on the tv set that talked.  For some reason, that was a really big deal to us kids.  My mother wouldn't send off for the piece of plastic and markers, so one day I drew on the screen with crayons.  That was the end of my tv watching for a while. 

Another show I remember was Bishop Fulton Sheen's weekly show.  Not being Catholic, I thought he was supposed to be the devil.  Well, he _did_ come out in that big cape and swirl it around before he sat down....

Then there was Pinky Lee.  I was watching when he had his heart attack on screen.  One minute he's bouncing around and the next he's clutching his chest and gasping "somebody help me!"  The kids on the show were all laughing.....oh, that Pinky!...the things he'd do.  Poor guy, he almost died right then and there.  You never knew what would happen on live tv. 

Speaking of live tv, how about Soupy Sales? Years later I realized that the show actually went over the kids' heads....the humor was definitely adult.  Once there was a knock on the on-set door, Soupy went over to answer it and had to pretend he was talking to White Fang or someone, because there was actually a naked woman standing there just out of camera range.  It was a practical joke the set people played on him.  

There was another children's show host (cannot remember his name or the show name) who thought he was off-camera.....but he wasn't.  He said, "Are we off camera?  Good. That'll hold the little bastards for another week!".  I heard the station was fined heavily by the FCC or whatever it was at that time for that little lapse of decorum.  

"Ding Dong School" with Miss Frances.  I was a bit old for that, but my sisters watched it religiously.  

My all-time favorite was the Ernie Kovacs show.  I'll see old episodes of that and still laugh my fool head off.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Duplicate, please delete


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Rin Tin Tin, Lassie, Superman, Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers, 77 Sunset Strip, Leave it to Beaver, I Love Lucy, Gunsmoke, Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

When I was a kid, it was radio.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

We used to listen to Hopalong Cassidy on the radio in early 50s before we had TV.


----------



## Louis (May 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I was a kid, it was radio.


I remember listening to the radio and staring into the dial, pretending it was TV. I guess I was about 8 or 9 when my father brought home a TV.

Lone Ranger
Captain Video and his Video Rangers
Hopalong Cassidy 
Kukla, Fran, and Ollie
Super Circus (mostly to ogle that blond Mary Hartline)
Froggy the Gremlin, (can't remember the title of the show).


----------



## chic (May 4, 2015)

Skyking said:


> Some of my favorites can be seen today, some can't
> 
> The Wonderful World of Disney,
> WGN Chicago's Family Classics (with Frazier Thomas)
> ...



Ah, another fan of Cozi, Antenna tv and METV??

I used to enjoy

Top Cat cartoon,

Tweety & Sylvester

The Man from Uncle (which made me want to be a spy until I learned about torture).

Dick Van Dyke which I still watch

Get Smart

All in the Family which is too politically incorrect even for oldie tv stations it seems.

Johnny Quest which was the first tv show I ever saw in color!

Rowan & Martin's Laugh-in.

The Big Valley, because you've gotta have at least one Western and I loved that one. Barbara's Stanwyck's superb acting and a houseful of good looking kids made this my all time fav..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 4, 2015)

Test Patterns...


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

When I was a kid, They didn't have TV. I don't know why I felt the need, but I remember staring at the dial on the radio, while listening to the radio.


----------



## Skyking (May 4, 2015)

Just remembered Howdy Doody and Bozo the Clown.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

I just thought of a funny one when we first got TV. Captain Video was on. The story called for them to take a shuttle rocket between two ships. Well the "technology" consisted of a cardboard cut out moving magnetically across a board. Just as the shuttle reached the other ship, its nose suddenly swiveled straight down, and it fell off the board! Lol! Of course the actors appeared on board in the next live scene. They must have leaped out at the last minute! Live TV was great.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> When I was a kid, They didn't have TV. I don't know why I felt the need, but I remember staring at the dial on the radio, while listening to the radio.



I remember when my mother told us that they didn't have tv when she was a kid we asked her what she did with her time!  She burst out laughing.  I believe her reply was read, play, listen to the radio.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

My favourites when I was a kid were..

Casey Jones
Hawkeye and the last of the Mohicans 
The adventures of Robin Hood
The woodentops(cartoon)
The flinststones 
Yogi Bear
Pinky and perky
My friend Flicka 
Flipper ( I loved that dolphin)
Daktari 
Littlest Hobo
Champion the wonder horse


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My favourites when I was a kid were..
> 
> Casey Jones
> Hawkeye and the last of the Mohicans
> ...



You're _still _a kid.   Hawkeye was a great show. I watched it as an adult  It interpreted the book and period way better than that pyrotechnic Hollywood version.


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

My parents made a conscious decision not to have a television until after I graduated from high school. As a result there is a notable gap in my cultural background, but I did get my homework done mostly.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

LOL, It's never too late to catch up.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

Saturday mornings we'd watch:

Howdy Doody
Roy Rogers and Dale Evans
The Lone Ranger
Mr. Wizard


----------



## AprilSun (May 4, 2015)

I would watch:

Captain Kangaroo
Howdy Doody
The Popeye Club

and then later on I would watch American Bandstand.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> You're _still _a kid.   Hawkeye was a great show. I watched it as an adult  It interpreted the book and period way better than that pyrotechnic Hollywood version.



LOL...I'm 60 years old...not that I'm complaining about being called a kid, but exactly how old do you have to be before people stop calling you a kid?


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2015)

Sargent Preston of the Yukon and King his trusted dog. Loved that show. Your Show of Shows with Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coco.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I'm 60 years old...not that I'm complaining about being called a kid, but exactly how old do you have to be before people stop calling you a kid?



Depends on who'se calling you a kid. On the flip side of the coin, I remember the first time I was called "sir" by some sweet young thing I was training at work. Suddenly occurred to me that I could have been her father!


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Sargent Preston of the Yukon and King his trusted dog. Loved that show. Your Show of Shows with Sid Ceasar and Imogene Coco.



Oh "Your Show of Shows". Yes! They were the best Sid with his made up German, and Imogene with the most mobile face I've ever seen. Let's stick Steve Allen in here too.


----------



## Louis (May 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh "Your Show of Shows". Yes! They were the best Sid with his made up German, and Imogene with the most mobile face I've ever seen. Let's stick Steve Allen in here too.


Absolutely.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Test Patterns...



Heres a great one for you, Ralphy.


----------



## John C (May 4, 2015)

Let's Pretend (or maybe that one was only on radio)


----------



## Skyking (May 5, 2015)

jujube said:


> Does anyone remember the program "Rinky-Dink"?  You sent away for a piece of transparent plastic that you stuck on the screen and some special markers.  Then you traced the shape of an animal's face they showed on tv.  The lines went away and all you had was your rendition of the animal and a mouth on the tv set that talked.QUOTE]
> 
> I remember it, or at least drawing on the tv with the clear plastic overlay. I just thought it was pretty cool drawing on the furniture, but that was a loooonnnngggggg time ago. Chicago area, 1955ish??? You could almost say it was the first inter-active video activity ever. My dad was one of those guys who always had to have the first new gadget on the block. So of course we had one of the first TV's ever and boy were we popular.


----------



## Underock1 (May 5, 2015)

Skyking said:


> jujube said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember the program "Rinky-Dink"?  You sent away for a piece of transparent plastic that you stuck on the screen and some special markers.  Then you traced the shape of an animal's face they showed on tv.  The lines went away and all you had was your rendition of the animal and a mouth on the tv set that talked.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Depends on who'se calling you a kid. On the flip side of the coin, I remember the first time I was called "sir" by some sweet young thing I was training at work. Suddenly occurred to me that I could have been her father!



Holly, I was entering the Military when you were born.  I have tee shirts older than you child!!!  But I dig you young chicks.


----------

